# Connect to Android via Bluetooth?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

I just opened up the Bluetooth section and connected the touchpad to the PC, It seems to think it is a Bluetooth headset first of all.

It claims to have transferred my files, but yet I have no clue where Bluetooth files would go.

I tried to add my Cyanogen powered Android phone, But it just can't see it, And vice versa.

Any ideas? How will I transfer my ebook library!


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

the touchpad seems to have some kind of bluetooth filter that prevents it from connecting with any product that competes with an HP product

Hopefully a developer will make a mod to fix this.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

That's just stupid as hell.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

At least I know I am not alone. I supposedly transferred some files via Bluetooth from my Sony laptop to my touchpad but I never could figure out where the files went! I have internalz pro from preware and went all over the file system and never found the files.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

agreed. That is freeking stupid. all i wanted to do was share my kindle library with my tp, so i could read ebooks from both, and i cant. its kind of disappointing. no wonder webos didnt accomplish anything. i cant figure out these ppl saying the like webos better than android. They're nuts!


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I ended up just transferring files via USB and it worked fine. I was just trying to use Bluetooth out of convenience.

Maybe preware will make a solution before Android drops. I'm hoping for Android first, personally.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a several different devices serving a multitude of purposes, Bluetooth is the most convent way to share what I need, as some like the touchpad are WiFi only,so I have to tether by WiFi email myself a file, this is annoying to begin with, secondly I then use twice the file size in terms of data usage with upload and download, this is annoying as I do not get unlimited data, as it is not common here.

Feel free to ignore and grammar or spellings issues, The touchpads s keyboard is rubbish, also I'm used to an android keyboard with a nice dictionary


----------

